# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Koi no Yohei Keeping Contest 2010

## luki

*Davkoi Center  Koi no Yohei Special Contest 
Bloodline Hybrid koi Keeping Contest*

Lebih dari dua puluh tahun silam, Yohei Nagasagi hanya seorang penggemar berat koi yang bermimpi menjadi peternak. Lelaki asal Nagoya ini meninggalkan usahanya di bidang konstruksi yang telah mapan dan pergi belajar kepada Kinichiro Sakuma, seorang peternak koi dari Isawa. Salama bertahun  tahun dia memperdalam pengetahuan dalam memijah koi, menyortir burayak dan merawat koi  koi berkualitas.

Berbekal itulah Yohei memutuskan mengibarkan benderanya sendiri di Toyota City, kampung halamannya yang terletak tak jauh dari kota Nagoya. Tetapi jalan yang ditempuhnya sama dengan peternak Jepang umumnya: Indukan biasa, anakan pun tak istimewa. Sampai pada suatu ketika timbul keinginannya yang lain, melahirkan koi  koi jumbo yang lebih besar dari ukuran jumbo saat itu.

Suatu hari di tahun 2006, seorang pelanggannya membisikan kabar tentang seekor magoi aneh bersisik putih: Shiro Magoi, yang dimiliki seorang peternak. Cerita tentang magoi (yang aslinya karper hitam) jenis albino sudah lama beredar di kalangan peternak jepang, tetapi hanya sebatas cerita mistik. Maklum belum pernah ada yang benar  benar melihatnya.
Tetapi sang pelanggan berhasil meyakinkan Yohei, dan berdua mereka ke tempat itu. Disana, dipinggir kolam Yohei terpaku menatap kibasan tubuh raksasa koi bewarna putih dengan sisik berbingkai jaring hitam. Magoi Albino! FIrasat Yohei bertutur: Inilah ikan istimewa yang dicari  carinya selama ini.

Dengan usaha keras dan berbagai bujuk rayu, dia berhasil meminjam sang Magoi Albino untuk dikawinkan dengan dua pejantan sanke terbaik miliknya. Sang Magoi itu bertubuh sempurna dengan panjang 1m. Yohei kemudian memberi julukan magoi itu Monster.

Pemijahan pertama berhasil, tetapi anakannya hanya berupa koi  koi putih. Beberapa diantarasnya ada yang sedikit berjaring hitam seperti Matsuba, yang lainnya penuh bercak hitam bak Shiro Bekko. Tidak ada satupun yang berpola warna merah. Tetapi Yohei menyaksikan sesuatu yang istimewa: dalam waktu singkat koi  koi ini tumbuh jauh lebih cepat dibandingkan anakan koi biasa. 
Beberapa jenis Shiro Bekko dan Shiro Muji tetap dipilihnya untuk dibesarkan. Karena pertumbuhannya luar biasa, Yohei Nagasaki tak ragu menyebut koi  koi dari ternakan Koi No Yohei sebagai koi hybrid.

Koi  koi generasi pertama ini yang menjadi tonggak masa depan Koi No Yohei. Beberapa diantaranya kemudian dikawinkan dengan koi biasa jenis sanke, showa, dan goshiki untuk melahirkan generasi ketiga. Kemudian anak  anak dari generasi ini saling dipijahkan ketika telah tiba waktunya untuk melahirkan koi generasi keempat.

Generasi terakhir ini bertumbuh jauh lebih bagus dari leluhurnya, bahkan beberapa kali lebih bagus dari koi  koi peternak lain yang juga bereksperimen dengan Magoi hitam. Di generasi keempat ini, dua keunggulan sudah berpadu: Kualitas warna dan pertumbuhan yang luar biasa.

Khalayak penggemar dan peternak koi di Jepang terhenyak ketika mengetahui betapa koi  koi hybrid dari koi no yohei dapat tumbuh 30 cm dalam usia lima bulan, 75 cm dalam usia 1,5 tahun dan telah mencapai ukuran 90 cm dalam usia 3 tahun! Dan semuanya tidak dicapai dalam kolam lumpur yang kaya nutrisi tetapi di kolam beton beratap.

Peternak koi di Jepang dikhabarkan sudah banyak yang mengoleksi Koi No Yohei dan menjadikannya sebagai indukan, mencoba peruntungannya melahirkan koi  koi berukuran besar dengan tampilan mempesona. Diluar Jepang, khalayak penggemar koi di Eropa dan Amerika beruntung karena Koi No Yohei sudah dipasarkan sejak beberapa tahun yang lalu. Kini Koi No Yohei siap menyapa penggemar koi di Indonesia. Lewat Davkoi Centre, Koi Hibrida ini menanti pinangan Anda. Davkoi memberikan special price lewat: 1st Davkoi Center  Koi no Yohei Special Contest (Bloodline Hybrid koi Keeping Contest) (Diadaptasi dari Koi Hibrida Yohei, Majalah KOI-S Edisi No. 4/Vol I/Maret  April 2009, oleh Tyo Arungtasik)

*RULE OF THE GAME*

Davkoi  Yohei keeping kontest  adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara Hybrid koi jenis Kohaku dan Sanke . Dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode kurang lebih 6 bulan. Tosai berasal dari Davkoi center Serpong , dengan oyagoi Hybrid Yohei kohaku size 99 cm dan Hybrid Yohei Sanke size 95 cm . 
Disediakan 84 ekor Sanke Tosai size 20 cm  25 cm up dan 75 ekor kohaku tosai size 20 cm  25 cm up .

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 20 Januari 2010 - 3 February 2010 untuk pemilihan Koi di forum Kois. Kegiatan secara keseluruhan akan mulai dari 20 Januari 2010  20 July 2010
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan,atau mati.. maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.
7. Koi2 partisipan diharuskan diposting sebelum acara penjurian pada tanggal 13 July  2010 pukul 00:00 waktu server

*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


*AGENDA*
20/01/10  03/02/10, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
20/01/10  10/02/10, Pembayaran Ikan
03/02/10  10/02/10, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
20/01/10  20/07/10, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
13/07/10  20/07/10, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
25/07/10 ,	         Pengumuman Pemenang



*HARGA:*
Ditetapkan dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat. 

*KOHAKU*
Rp 1.500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1 - 20
Rp 1.250.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21 - 40
Rp 1.000.000,- untuk pemilih koi 41 dan selanjutnya
*SANKE*
Rp 1.500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1 - 20
Rp 1.250.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21 - 40
Rp 1.000.000,- untuk pemilih koi 41 dan selanjutnya

*Catatan*:
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk KOIS


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai tanggal 20 Januari 2010 jam 12:00 waktu server Kois hingga 03 February 2010 , jam 23.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:

1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto
2. Harga :: Ditetapkan dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat)
*KOHAKU*
Rp 1.500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1 - 20
Rp 1.250.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21 - 40
Rp 1.000.000,- untuk pemilih koi 41 dan selanjutnya
*SANKE*
Rp 1.500.000,- untuk pemilih koi 1 - 20
Rp 1.250.000,- untuk pemilih koi 21 - 40
Rp 1.000.000,- untuk pemilih koi 41 dan selanjutnya 
3. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab pemenang
4. Dilarang keras membuat posting yang tak berhubungan dengan pemilihan Tosai pada saat jam pertama pilihan koi tanggal 20 januari 2010 (Pk 12.00  Pk 13.00 )
5. 1 Postingan maksimal hanya untuk 3 ekor ( 3 nomor ikan )  per varietas.
6. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partisipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara
7. Apabila ada terjadi hal yang tak diinginkan Koi selama masa pemilihan, maka selama ada stock Koi tersisa, pemilih wajib membid koi mana pun.
8. Untuk pengiriman di pulau Jawa dan Lampung akan menggunakan Herona Express, Pahala Express maupun Damri. Disarankan untuk menggunakan Box Sterofoam
9. Untuk daerah yang harus ditempuh dengan pesawat, di percayakan pada Dream Land Expedition yang menjanjikan harga tepat di qualitas service memuaskan

*Juara: ( dibagi menjadi 2 kelas yaitu kelas kohaku dan taisho sanshoku )* 

Juara 1 mendapatkan voucher davkoi senilai 2.000.000 berserta sertifikat penghargaan dari Yohei 
Juara 2 mendapatkan voucher davkoi senilai 1.500.000 berserta sertifikat penghargaan dari Yohei
Juara 3 mendapatkan voucher davkoi senilai 1.000.000 berserta sertifikat penghargaan dari Yohei

*Penjurian*
1. Penjurian berdasarkan foto yang masuk
2. Foto di wajibkan koi dalam posisi kepala di bawah dan di sertai ukuran 
3. Juri ialah Yohei Nagasaki dan Mamouru Nagasaki dari Koi No Yohei farm 
4. Keputusan juri tidak dapat di gangu gugat.

*PEMBAYARAN*
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening Davkoi center
BCA cabang Pekalongan
No rekening : 2500-19564-1 
A.N: David Kuantoro Bastianto
Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: total 3 jt untuk koi no a,b,c
*
DISCLAIMER*
Apabila ada kekurangan dalam hal2 tatacara pemilihan,penjurian,dll. menyusul

----------


## luki

foto foto ikan akan di upload oleh davkoi dalam waktu dan tempo yg sesingkat singkat nya......  ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

*THE OYAGOI* 

*TAISHO SANSHOKU 95 CM ( TOKAI KOI SHOW 2009 GRAND CHAMPION )*  



*KOHAKU 99 CM*

----------


## Davkoi

*PROSES SELEKSI KOI* 

*SIAP 2* 



*SEROK DULU* 



*BAGUS NGAK , OM JUDGE* 



*BELAJAR JADI JUDGE* 



*MY PARTNER , DECKY . IN ACTION*

----------


## hadi SE

mantap bro........mau dong  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

*HERE IS THE KOI* 

*Yohei Kohaku 20 cm - 25 cm* 











*Yohei kohaku 25 cm up*

----------


## arungtasik

yang nulis pengantarnya diskon berapa nih .....   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

*Yohei Sanke 20 cm - 25 cm * 







*Yohei Sanke 25 cm up* 






























Note : Yohei Sanke no 52 kami hapus karena sama dengan koi no 56 .   ::

----------


## darren febriano

mantab nih

oyagoi sanke ini br saja meraih GC di Tokai District Koi Show 2009 dg size 96 BU  ::

----------


## victor

juara ada 6 kah?
3 kohaku   ::  
3 sanke   ::

----------


## mrbunta

liputannya mantappppppppppppp
om ajikkkkkkkkkk ada penulis jempolan tuh

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Wis jan godaan tenan...
Dah nyoba ngerem puasa beli ikan, liat koi koi jumbo ngiler juga  ::  
Btw om Davkoi, nanya dong, itu indukan/oyagoinya umur berapa yah?

----------


## rvidella

> yang nulis pengantarnya diskon berapa nih .....


huahahahahahahahhahahaa

bagus boss tulisan u ..... very clear and easy to read ... and menambah wawasanku pastinya

DAVKOI: Dodo Koi siap dukung .... pasti ambil lah bro ...

dodo

----------


## setia_budi

Kayanya.....kesampean juga niat punya koi import tahun ini...... :P 
Ada fasilitas cicilan gak neh...hehehhehehe   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Kayanya.....kesampean juga niat punya koi import tahun ini...... :P 
> Ada fasilitas cicilan gak neh...hehehhehehe


setujuuuuuuuuuuuu
cicilan 3x

----------


## Koi-Koi

> liputannya mantappppppppppppp
> om ajikkkkkkkkkk ada penulis jempolan tuh



4. Dilarang keras membuat posting yang tak berhubungan dengan pemilihan Tosai pada saat jam pertama pilihan koi tanggal 10 November 2009 (Pk 12.00  Pk 13.00 )


Gak salah ya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

> Wis jan godaan tenan...
> Dah nyoba ngerem puasa beli ikan, liat koi koi jumbo ngiler juga  
> Btw om Davkoi, nanya dong, itu indukan/oyagoinya umur berapa yah?



Kita ini punya hobby pelihara koi atau belanja koi ya?

Tapi tetep perlu ikut nih....hehehehe

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> liputannya mantappppppppppppp
> om ajikkkkkkkkkk ada penulis jempolan tuh
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Dilarang keras membuat posting yang tak berhubungan dengan pemilihan Tosai pada saat jam pertama pilihan koi tanggal 10 November 2009 (Pk 12.00  Pk 13.00 )
> 
> ...


  ::  maaf salah tanggal , maklum copy paste sih   ::  
harusnya tgl 20 Januari 2010 , om  ::

----------


## mrbunta

cicilannya bagaimana om?

----------


## wahyu

> cicilannya bagaimana om?


ha,,,ha,,,,good idea

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> cicilannya bagaimana om?
> 
> 
> ha,,,ha,,,,good idea



haha, idem   ::  
apa hrs lngsung byr tunai atw pakai cicilan?

----------


## William Pantoni

Cocok nih buat belajar koi2 jumbo dan buat yg ga sabar tunggu 4 -5 tahun...  ::

----------


## agent23

Maaf ni pak Davkoi, Sanke *52* sama *56* itu ikan yang sama atau memang mirip yah  ::   ::

----------


## aie

> Maaf ni pak Davkoi, Sanke *52* sama *56* itu ikan yang sama atau memang mirip yah


wah,matanya jeli nih   ::   srtnya ikan yg sama tuh om

----------


## Davkoi

> Maaf ni pak Davkoi, Sanke *52* sama *56* itu ikan yang sama atau memang mirip yah


  ::  iya nih , ikan yg sama 
Segera perbaiki   :: 
Thanks atas masukannya . ya   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kayaknya susah krn ini keeping masing2 (ikan2nya diambil)

----------


## mrbunta

> haha, idem   
> apa hrs lngsung byr tunai atw pakai cicilan?


kayaknya susah krn ini keeping masing2 (ikan2nya diambil)[/quote]
jadi di GO aja di sana   ::

----------


## arind

5. 1 Postingan hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi

Kalau misalnya bid 5 kohaku dan 5 sanke.... jadinya 10 kali posting ya...?   ::  
Wah rame nih... rebutannya.. cape dehh..   ::   ::  
Gimana kalau untuk sekali posting boleh dua nomor tapi yg beda jenis:
Kohaku xx
Sanke xx

sekedar usul om

----------


## mrbunta

> 5. 1 Postingan hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi
> 
> Kalau misalnya bid 5 kohaku dan 5 sanke.... jadinya 10 kali posting ya...?   
> Wah rame nih... rebutannya.. cape dehh..    
> Gimana kalau untuk sekali posting boleh dua nomor tapi yg beda jenis:
> Kohaku xx
> Sanke xx
> 
> sekedar usul om


buka banyak windows aja om. bisa kok

----------


## Davkoi

> 5. 1 Postingan hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi
> 
> Kalau misalnya bid 5 kohaku dan 5 sanke.... jadinya 10 kali posting ya...?   
> Wah rame nih... rebutannya.. cape dehh..  
> Gimana kalau untuk sekali posting boleh dua nomor tapi yg beda jenis:
> Kohaku xx
> Sanke xx
> 
> sekedar usul om


Usulan diterima , om Arind . Terima kasih atas usulannya . 
Setelah dipertimbangkan bersama om Luki sebagai moderator . 
diputuskan sekali posting bisa maksimal 3 nomor per variety  :: 
misal 
kohaku xx , xx , xx
sanke xx , xx , xx 

kl mau 5 per variety ya bikin posting lagi   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by aie
> 
> apa hrs lngsung byr tunai atw pakai cicilan?
> 
> 
> kayaknya susah krn ini keeping masing2 (ikan2nya diambil)


Thanks atas bantuan jawabannya , bro   ::

----------


## wahyu

wah jadi pengen nyobain nih.....5 hari lagi.......  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Ini foto Koi No Yohei yg belum lama dapat Grand Champion di Kansai Young Koi Show, Japan.
Sanke 55cm Nisai



Klu ga salah No Yohei ini dulu terkenal cuma karena ukuran yg raksasa dan growth yg cepat.....tp dalam 2 tahun terakhir ini juga mulai di kenal selain body jumbo juga kualitas yg mulai membaik. Dalam 2 tahun ini, mereka mulai banyak partisipasi di berbagai Koi SHow.

----------


## mrbunta

> Ini foto Koi No Yohei yg belum lama dapat Grand Champion di Kansai Young Koi Show, Japan.
> Sanke 55cm Nisai
> 
> Klu ga salah No Yohei ini dulu terkenal cuma karena ukuran yg raksasa dan growth yg cepat.....tp dalam 2 tahun terakhir ini juga mulai di kenal selain body jumbo juga kualitas yg mulai membaik. Dalam 2 tahun ini, mereka mulai banyak partisipasi di berbagai Koi SHow.


om.
kalau size 55 nisai apa termasuk raksasa?
perasaan normal aja.

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> yang nulis pengantarnya diskon berapa nih .....   
> 
> 
> huahahahahahahahhahahaa
> 
> bagus boss tulisan u ..... very clear and easy to read ... and menambah wawasanku pastinya


ketauan majalah KOIS nya ngga pernah di baca!   ::   ::  

btw, ngobrol sama om david, ternyata umur ikan2 ini baru 5 bulan!!   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Ini foto Koi No Yohei yg belum lama dapat Grand Champion di Kansai Young Koi Show, Japan.
> Sanke 55cm Nisai
> 
> Klu ga salah No Yohei ini dulu terkenal cuma karena ukuran yg raksasa dan growth yg cepat.....tp dalam 2 tahun terakhir ini juga mulai di kenal selain body jumbo juga kualitas yg mulai membaik. Dalam 2 tahun ini, mereka mulai banyak partisipasi di berbagai Koi SHow.
> 
> 
> om.
> ...

----------


## mrbunta

oooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Davkoi

Yohei didirikan oleh Yohei Nagasaki pada tahun 1976 . 
Mulai established dan terkenal di periode 2000 an . 
First breed hybrid koi dimulai tahun 1999 , dan mulai popular di UK sekitar 2 tahun lalu  :: 
( Info dari Mamouru Nagasaki ) 

berikut bbrp prestasi yohei yg terangkum   ::  

*70 BU Mature Champion The 33th Zen Nihon Rinyukai All Japan Koi Show in November 2002* 



*70 BU Mature Champion The 29th Tokai Distinct Koi Show in November 2004* 



*Kansai Young Koi Show Grand Champion prize 2008* 



*THE OYAGOI* 

*TAISHO SANSHOKU 95 CM ( TOKAI KOI SHOW 2009 GRAND CHAMPION )*  



salah satu penantang untuk all Japan di bulan Februari  ::  ( 3 years old & 72 cm )

----------


## mrbunta

suangarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## mrbunta

ada foto waktu tosai nya gak om?

----------


## Rova

> salah satu penantang untuk all Japan di bulan Februari  ( 3 years old & 72 cm )


maksudnya yonsai ?

----------


## Davkoi

> ada foto waktu tosai nya gak om?


foto tosai yg mana ?

----------


## arind

> Originally Posted by arind
> 
> 5. 1 Postingan hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi
> 
> Kalau misalnya bid 5 kohaku dan 5 sanke.... jadinya 10 kali posting ya...?   
> Wah rame nih... rebutannya.. cape dehh..  
> Gimana kalau untuk sekali posting boleh dua nomor tapi yg beda jenis:
> Kohaku xx
> Sanke xx
> ...


Thanks om. NOTED

----------


## Budi Bali

::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> ...


WOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiii

gue kan cuman muji doank ... KOI-S selain aku jual tentunya kubaca donk
kecuali

1) artikel soal ginrin
2) artikel soal ikan jantan

ah males ah bacanya ... abis pak janggut sih yang nulis ... coba om datta, pasti kubaca   ::  

Dodo

----------


## dattairadian

buat bacaan tambahan om dodo...   ::  

Koi No Yohei, a Farm based near Toyota City in the Aichi Prefecture has been trying to follow a different path and have been breeding from the Hiranaga Carp to create a new super bloodline. The Hiranaga fish or White Magoi as we have called it in the West is almost mythical by reputation, mainly due to its acute rareness.  

The Hiranaga fish in essence is a natural wild Magoi that is lacking in the black pigment (not, it should be emphasised as poor translation had previously indicated, an albino specimen) and it is this fish that the father and son team of Yohei and Mamoru Nagasaki have been using to try and create a new bloodline. 

Their efforts had not gone unnoticed by other Japanese Nishikigoi breeders as they had regularly been producing very fast growing Koi, but their Koi had lacked the refinements and quality needed to make any real impression at the higher levels.

To father a new bloodline you have to create every aspect that a Koi needs to be beautiful. To try and use an unknown quantity such as a white Magoi to create a new high quality bloodline was a path that no one expected would have any success. Mamouru and Yohei Nagasaki had struggled frustratingly with one particular aspect and that was the Teri (lustre) and Tsuya (shine) of their monster Koi. It was these two attributes that the Hiranaga blood had an annoying habit of masking. This continued to be a problem for some years as the intention was not just to create larger sized koi but koi that also challenged any other in Japan in the quality stakes as well.

When in Japan I have always made sure that I have time to discuss everything that is Nishikigoi with as many breeders as possible.  Over the years I had often asked what they thought of the Koi No Yohei fish and they all said the same thing Big Koi with fantastic bodies, but not beautiful! When I also asked what chances had the Nagasaki family of achieving success with their new bloodline the answer was either, that they will grow old trying, or go back to using Nishikigoi after a few attempts. 

When I tried the hypothetical question of What if they actually succeed? (The question that would explain why they are bothering to try in the first place) the more jovial characters often joked that it will be like winning the lottery! The more serious characters commented that it could revolutionise Nishikigoi and create a new household name. A few even said if they pull it off were all in trouble!

Well, seven years of trying the impossible has become the possible, as Mamouru and Yohei Nagasaki have succeeded in their quest and are now producing Top Class Nishikigoi, in not one, but five different varieties; Kohaku, Sanke, Showa, Goshiki and Yamabuki Ogon. To make this breakthrough with one variety would have been amazing, but FIVE varieties is in the realms of fantasy.  

Gone are the huge but pale Koi, to be replaced by the fastest growing, strongest and now importantly, stunningly beautiful New Hybrid Koi. They have used the term New Hybrid as their way of trying to show that although still Koi, their New Hybrids are a new bloodline and should not be confused with normal Nishikigoi strains. It also illustrates a certain honesty that they do not deny modifying their kois genetics.

There are some major differences between New Hybrid Koi and traditional Koi and some subtle ones. The most remarkable trait that these Koi have is the Holy Grail of any breeder. Fantastic natural growth. The word natural cannot be over emphasised. Their attempts at breeding these Koi had always resulted in fast growing Koi but now they have improved even that. Koi from Koi No Yohei had regularly achieved 60cm as Nisai and 70cm as Sansai but now they have reached another level.

The New Hybrid Nisai now achieve an incredible 70 -75cm at just 17-18 months of age! And an unprecedented 85-90 as Sansai.  As Tosai the New Hybrid Koi grow over 1cm per week! (This is in indoor stock ponds, not outdoor growing ponds). I personally witnessed 5 month old Tosai that were over 30cm.

The difference with the New Hybrid Koi and other farms that produce fast growing Koi is that the Yohei Koi do it with the aid of the Hiranaga blood whereas all others are using selected Nishikigoi blood. It is here that one of the subtle differences occurs. 

When New Hybrid Koi reach 80cm plus they have a much more muscular and obviously more youthful look than other Koi, as their mass is genuinely made of a higher percentage of muscle to fat, whereas other lineages rely on a much higher percentage of fat to achieve their shape. 

The most obvious way this difference manifests itself is in their movement. New Hybrid Koi swim with vigour and have the movement of an aggressive Nisai even when over 85cm, whereas other Koi of a similar size are quite docile and lethargic in their movements. One of the other subtle differences that highlights the advantage of the Hiranaga Blood is apparent when many Koi of just Nishikigoi blood are grown fast. A common failing that affects many Koi is the inability of the Bones to grow strong or fast enough. A common example of this is the front bone on the pectoral fins. It is now quite common to see poor pectoral fins with short leading rays. New Hybrid Koi do not suffer this flaw as they are not struggling to grow their structure in anyway. 

Another area where the Hiranaga blood plays a major role is with strength and resistance to diseases. As you cannot measure this in any exact context, the easiest way to show this is to explain where Koi No Yohei keeps their customers Koi.

----------


## rvidella

ini tulisan pak janggut atau pak datta?
hebat euy ... bahasa inggris sekarang loh nulisnya ...

 ::  

gw mo jadi bad boy ah .... sumbernya gak ditulis, pak datta?

atau ....




> When in Japan I have always made sure that I have time to discuss everything that is Nishikigoi with as many breeders as possible.


hebat pak datta udah sering diskusi langsung yah ama penangkar di jepang ...

 ::  

i lop yu pul, pak datta ...   ::

----------


## Kokok

ko ha ku ma ta wa san ke ya a ta ma ga i ta i

----------


## Kokok

lihat magoi albino, ngeri seperti siluman, mungkin seperti silas nya da vinci code

----------


## dattairadian

> ini tulisan pak janggut atau pak datta?
> hebat euy ... bahasa inggris sekarang loh nulisnya ...
> 
>  
> 
> gw mo jadi bad boy ah .... sumbernya gak ditulis, pak datta?
> 
> atau ....
> 
> ...


ya ngga lah do... ini cuma copy paste dari webnya koinoyohei.. ngga mungkin jg lah ane bela2in nulis gini cuma untuk om dodo laaah...  :P

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ini tulisan pak janggut atau pak datta?
> hebat euy ... bahasa inggris sekarang loh nulisnya ...
> 
>  
> 
> gw mo jadi bad boy ah .... sumbernya gak ditulis, pak datta?
> 
> ...


  ::

----------


## mrbunta

monsterrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## rvidella

> ya ngga lah do... ini cuma copy paste dari webnya koinoyohei.. ngga mungkin jg lah ane bela2in nulis gini cuma untuk om dodo laaah...  :P



oooooooooooooooooooooooo gt

sumbernya donk kang datta lain kali .... muah muah muah

i love you beibeh .... senenggggggggggggg becandaaan and nggodain pak janggut ....
pak janggut ini guru saya buat apresiasi koi ... juri gitu loh ....  ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> ya ngga lah do... ini cuma copy paste dari webnya koinoyohei.. ngga mungkin jg lah ane bela2in nulis gini cuma untuk om dodo laaah...  :P
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooo gt
> 
> sumbernya donk kang datta lain kali .... muah muah muah
> ...


Aura Judge nya kerasa sekali waktu culling   ::  
ngak cukup cuma liat doang , sampai raba2   ::  
dan di elus2 lagi  :P

----------


## aboed

yang di elus siapa Om Dav ? :P

----------


## Davkoi

> yang di elus siapa Om Dav ? :P


masak sih loe ngak kerasa ?  :P

----------


## Davkoi

*YOHEI KOI DEVELOPMENT* 

Tosai 19 cm 



nissai 55 cm 



Now , 3,5 tahun 80 cm 



dan itu ikan MALE   ::  

own by : Mr Masasuke Takahashi

----------


## perryp

cuakep....cuakep...cuakep!

----------


## aboed

MANTEBBB

----------


## agent23

chkchkchk....3.5thn 80cm   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rabu besok ya....  ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Rabu besok ya....


yup , siap2   ::

----------


## Davkoi

*YOHEI KOI DEVELOPMENT* 

Tosai 40 cm 



nissai 58 cm 



sansai 69 cm 



Now , 3,5 tahun 75 cm 



own by : Mr Yamanaka

----------


## ridho83

om asli'nya nguiler tenan, tapi apa daya doku tidak ada
dan juga kolam minimalis, dan over crowded...
hmm nabung nabung nabung....
sekalian melego ikan2 lama yg di kolam
hmm keliatannya seru banget nie melihara dari ukuran kecil (10cm)
maklum lagi kena racun pelihara ikan baby...
sambil belajar menerawang baby2 koi...
hehehehehe

----------


## Davkoi

*3 jam lagi*   ::

----------


## bobo

> *YOHEI KOI DEVELOPMENT* 
> 
> Tosai 40 cm 
> 
> 
> 
> nissai 58 cm 
> 
> 
> ...


dikasih pakan apa ya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

start your engine

----------


## mrbunta

REadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## mrbunta

sudah 7 peserta siap siap

----------


## Tiny

kohaku 70

----------


## Budi Bali

Bungkus Sanke no 20 dan sanke 54....

----------


## gunung sari koi

kohaku 12

----------


## budi-pb

Sanke 13, 62

----------


## arind

Kohaku : 43, 12
Sanke : 62

----------


## arind

kohaku 27
sanke 47

----------


## ronyandry

Sanke 54

----------


## ronyandry

Sanke 53

----------


## Davkoi

kohaku 55 atas nama robby iwan

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

kohaku 60
sanke 63

----------


## Davkoi

sanke 20 , 53 , 75 atas nama Daniel

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ayo rekap dan list mana yang belum kepilih   ::

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

1 . Gunung sari koi / 12 
2 . Arind / 27
3 . Arind / 43
4 . Robby iwan / 55
5 . Cupcupmuahmuah / 60
6 . Tiny / 70
7 . 


*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 . budi Pb / 13
2 . Budi Bali / 20
3 . Arind / 47
4 . Ronyandry / 53
5 . Budi bali / 54
6 . budi-pb / 62
7 . Cupcupmuahmuah / 63
8 . Daniel / 75
9 . 

Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

tambah sanke 57

----------


## koipemula

kohaku 40

----------


## irsan

kohaku 72

----------


## Jusri

Kohaku 36, Sanke 49

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

1 .Gunung sahari koi 12
2 . Arind	27
3 . jusri	36
4 . koi pemula 40
5 . Arind	43
6 . Robby iwan 55
7 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60
8 . tiny 	70
9 . irsan 	72



*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13
2 .	Budi Bali 		20
3 . 	Arind		47
4 . 	jusri 		49
5 . 	Ronyandry	53
6 . 	Budi bali 		54
7 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57
8 .	budi-pb		62
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63
10 .	Daniel 		75


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## Davkoi

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## dattairadian

waduh... telat.... 
kohaku no.2 deh...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Udah gak ada yang mau masuk nih? Gak Nyesel? Kalau begitu giliran kita ya.... kemaren ditahan - tahan ama om Dav.... gak boleh masuk dulu biar yang lain aja duluan   ::  

No, 66, om Dav.... eh... kohaku ya,,,,

----------


## irwhadi

udah lewat 20 ya... kohaku 37 deh   ::   ::

----------


## luki

ikut om david....

Kohaku 7
Kohaku 57

----------


## Jusri

> udah lewat 20 ya... kohaku 37 deh


Belum lewat 20 Om  ::

----------


## Anggit

Om Dav... ikutan jg dong   ::  

kohaku 75
sanke  35

thank you !

----------


## dattairadian

> kohaku 75
> thank you !


good choice

----------


## Ajik Raffles

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

1 .Gunung sahari koi 12
2 . Arind	27
3 . jusri	36
4 . koi pemula 40
5 . Arind	43
6 . Robby iwan 55
7 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60
8 . tiny 	70
9 . irsan 	72
10. datta 2
11. ajik 66
12. irwhadi 37
13. luki 7
14. luki 57
15. anggit 75



*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13
2 .	Budi Bali 		20
3 . 	Arind		47
4 . 	jusri 		49
5 . 	Ronyandry	53
6 . 	Budi bali 		54
7 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57
8 .	budi-pb		62
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63
10 .	Daniel 		75
11.         anggit                 35 

Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## William Pantoni

Penasaran sama Hybrid...pengen tau...  ::  
Ikutan Kohaku 31.

----------


## luki

> ikut om david....
> 
> Kohaku 7
> Kohaku 57



Om David dan Panitia....
boleh  tuker  ga om....
kalau boleh saya mau tuker

Kohaku 57
Menjadi Kohaku 73
terima kasih.....

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ikut om david....
> 
> Kohaku 7
> Kohaku 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wah...nyesel juga td gw ga pilih no 73....  ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

boleh silahkan.....  ::  



> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ikut om david....
> 
> Kohaku 7
> Kohaku 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> kohaku 75
> thank you !
> 
> 
> good choice


good choice nya masih ada kagak yach?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

wah... 
om mod pada ngeborong yo hei nich
gw tunggu kloter ke 4 aja deh
yang 500rb an  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> wah... 
> om mod pada ngeborong yo hei nich
> gw tunggu kloter ke 4 aja deh
> yang 500rb an  :P  :P


aku ya mau

----------


## abiserpong

Sanke 14 om. Terima kasih.

----------


## irwhadi

> Belum lewat 20 Om


  ::   ::

----------


## Budi Bali

Irwhadi: kohaku 37 bagus kok, he he he

Ayo yang lin, cepetan di pilih2, biar cepetan 20 wkwkwk

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by Jusri
> 
> 
> Belum lewat 20 Om


Sanke lewat 84 ekor 500rban dan 
kohaku lewat 75 ekor 500rban

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

1 . Datta                   2
2 , Luki                     7
3 . Gunung sahari koi   12
4 . Arind	                  27
5 . William                 31 
6 . jusri	                  36
7 . irwhadi                 37
8 . koi pemula             40
9 . Arind	                  43
10 . Robby iwan          55
11 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60
12 . ajik                    66
13 . tiny 	                  70
14 . irsan                  72
15. luki                     73
16. anggit                 75




*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13
2 .	Abi                     14 
3 .         Budi Bali 		20
4 .         Arind		47
5 . 	jusri 		49
6 . 	Ronyandry	53
7 . 	Budi bali 		54
8 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57
9 .	budi-pb		62
10 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63
11 .	Daniel 		75
12.         anggit                 35 


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## Davkoi

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku 48 om, terima kasih.

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by irwhadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jusri
> 
> ...


Ikane wis abis om vic   ::

----------


## rvidella

pengen support tapi ada satu dillema ... 

pengen ambil tapi kolam pembesaran ga ada ... adanya kolam dagangan huebehehehehehehe

vid, gimana kalo dav koi relain kolam besarnya dengan fasilitas yang state of the art itu buat titip no yo hei koi ini .... ai pasti langsung book beberapa

aku tahu temen-temen disini juga mungkin ada kendala di tempat ...

jadi format bisa seperti KC/GO Showa di Jogja ... 

please advise kalo bisa ya bro ... berdoa!!! semoga bisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Participant GO di Dav Koi:
1) Dodo (minimum 4 ikan)

----------


## Anggit

Nambah om Dav..

Kohaku 34 
Sanke 17

Terima kasih

----------


## darren febriano

> pengen support tapi ada satu dillema ... 
> 
> pengen ambil tapi kolam pembesaran ga ada ... adanya kolam dagangan huebehehehehehehe
> 
> vid, gimana kalo dav koi relain kolam besarnya dengan fasilitas yang state of the art itu buat titip no yo hei koi ini .... ai pasti langsung book beberapa
> 
> aku tahu temen-temen disini juga mungkin ada kendala di tempat ...
> 
> jadi format bisa seperti KC/GO Showa di Jogja ... 
> ...


  ::

----------


## victor

61 ama 62 ampir sama yach
kerennnnnnnn

----------


## mrbunta

udah yg 500 ya om vic?

----------


## victor

> udah yg 500 ya om vic?


siap2 milih om
aku udah, itu, itu dan itu
ndak banyak om 3 aja   ::   :P

----------


## Budi Bali

> 61 ama 62 ampir sama yach
> kerennnnnnnn


ayo, ambil sepasang...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> udah yg 500 ya om vic?
> 
> 
> siap2 milih om
> aku udah, itu, itu dan itu
> ndak banyak om 3 aja    :P


itu itu itu yang mana?
bocorin donggggggggggggggg

----------


## Davkoi

> pengen support tapi ada satu dillema ... 
> 
> pengen ambil tapi kolam pembesaran ga ada ... adanya kolam dagangan huebehehehehehehe
> 
> vid, gimana kalo dav koi relain kolam besarnya dengan fasilitas yang state of the art itu buat titip no yo hei koi ini .... ai pasti langsung book beberapa
> 
> aku tahu temen-temen disini juga mungkin ada kendala di tempat ...
> 
> jadi format bisa seperti KC/GO Showa di Jogja ... 
> ...


apa sih yg ngak bisa buat mr bro Dodo . 
boleh juga tuh   ::  
gw rundingin deh ama decky & moderator  ::  

yg lain ada yg support GO ngak ?   ::

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> pengen support tapi ada satu dillema ... 
> 
> pengen ambil tapi kolam pembesaran ga ada ... adanya kolam dagangan huebehehehehehehe
> 
> vid, gimana kalo dav koi relain kolam besarnya dengan fasilitas yang state of the art itu buat titip no yo hei koi ini .... ai pasti langsung book beberapa
> 
> aku tahu temen-temen disini juga mungkin ada kendala di tempat ...
> ...




meskipun ga berpartisipasi krn dana ank kulya ga cukup ,tp tetep ikutan support !!!  ::  
mw jd KC/GO  sprti showa jogja yg pnting bs buat kois lbh maju...  ::

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Setuju GO tergantung harga he he..........

----------


## rvidella

> Setuju GO tergantung harga he he..........


viddddddddddddddddddddd .....

davvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv .....

ada yang mau nih selain dodo

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by YOEDI RINALDI
> 
> Setuju GO tergantung harga he he..........
> 
> 
> viddddddddddddddddddddd .....
> 
> davvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv .....
> 
> ada yang mau nih selain dodo


GO harga KC
setujuuuuuuuuuu...........
 ::   ::   :P  :P   ::

----------


## wahyu

ini udh kloter 1.250 lum????

----------


## Budi Bali

> ini udh kloter 1.250 lum????


belum kayaknya..baru 18 unt kohaku...
ayo cepetan dong...pilih pilh....  ::

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

boleh GO tinggal tambah satu ikan kan, aku, 
tapi jangan mahal2 support penuh dikasih promo habis2an hahahaha....

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by YOEDI RINALDI
> 
> Setuju GO tergantung harga he he..........
> 
> 
> viddddddddddddddddddddd .....
> 
> davvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv .....
> 
> ada yang mau nih selain dodo


Dengan menimbang Grow out selama 6 bulan . 
Dengan pertimbangan biaya pakan approx 1 kg per ikan  :: 
Bersama ini Davkoi umumkan Yohei koi bisa di Grow Out dengan tambahan biaya *500 rb / ikan selama 6 bulan* . 
Pakan yang digunakan Saki Hikari Growth & Saki Hikari Colour . 
Dan akan digunakan Supplement Billion Pro & manda Nishiki untuk menambah Vitalitas koi   ::  

Bagi yang tetap Keeping Contest juga Silahkan   ::  

Menimbang juga masalah Cicilan 




> Originally Posted by setia_budi
> 
> Kayanya.....kesampean juga niat punya koi import tahun ini...... :P 
> Ada fasilitas cicilan gak neh...hehehhehehe  
> 
> 
> setujuuuuuuuuuuuu
> cicilan 3x


untuk peserta Grow out diberikan facilitas cicilan yaitu : 

*untuk pilihan 1 - 20 yaitu harga 1.500.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 2.000.000* 

Pembayaran I  - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
Pembayaran II - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010  

*untuk pilihan 21 - 40 yaitu harga 1.250.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 1.750.000*

Pembayaran I  - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
Pembayaran II - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010 

*untuk pilihan 41 - selanjutnya yaitu harga 1.000.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 1.500.000*

Pembayaran I  - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
Pembayaran II - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010

----------


## bobo

[quote=Davkoi]


> Originally Posted by YOEDI RINALDI
> 
> Setuju GO tergantung harga he he..........
> 
> 
> viddddddddddddddddddddd .....
> 
> davvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv .....
> 
> ada yang mau nih selain dodo


Dengan menimbang Grow out selama 6 bulan . 
Dengan pertimbangan biaya pakan approx 1 kg per ikan
Bersama ini Davkoi umumkan Yohei koi bisa di Grow Out dengan tambahan biaya *500 rb / ikan selama 6 bulan* . 
Pakan yang digunakan Saki Hikari Growth & Saki Hikari Colour . 
Dan akan digunakan Supplement Billion Pro & manda Nishiki untuk menambah Vitalitas koi  ::  

Bagi yang tetap Keeping Contest juga Silahkan  ::  

Menimbang juga masalah Cicilan 




> Originally Posted by "setia_budi":3u10oe15
> 
> Kayanya.....kesampean juga niat punya koi import tahun ini...... :P 
> Ada fasilitas cicilan gak neh...hehehhehehe 
> 
> 
> setujuuuuuuuuuuuu
> cicilan 3x


untuk peserta Grow out diberikan facilitas cicilan yaitu : 

*untuk pilihan 1 - 20 yaitu harga 1.500.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 2.000.000* 

Pembayaran I - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
Pembayaran II - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010 

*untuk pilihan 21 - 40 yaitu harga 1.250.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 1.750.000*

Pembayaran I - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
Pembayaran II - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010 

*untuk pilihan 21 - 40 yaitu harga 1.000.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 1.500.000*

Pembayaran I - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
Pembayaran II - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010[/quote:3u10oe15]

Om dav emang oke banget   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mantapppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## irsan

gimana kalo di GO, terjadi kematian ikan ?

----------


## Davkoi

> gimana kalo di GO, terjadi kematian ikan ?


Garansi davkoi ala dodokoi   ::  
1 . Boleh pilih ikan yg lain  :: 
2 . Kl ngak ada yg cocok , money back  :: 

1 lagi garansi davkoi : jika size ikan tidak mencapai 40 cm di akhir periode , 
1 . Boleh pilih ikan yg lain  :: 
2 . Kl ngak ada yg cocok , money back  ::

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> gimana kalo di GO, terjadi kematian ikan ?
> 
> 
> Garansi davkoi ala dodokoi  
> 1 . Boleh pilih ikan yg lain 
> 2 . Kl ngak ada yg cocok , money back 
> 
> ...


lebih mantappppp lagi garansinya

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

1 . Datta                   2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki                     7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sahari koi   12
4 . Arind	                  27
5 . William                 31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit                  34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri	                  36 ( KC ) 
8 . irwhadi                 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula             40 ( KC )
10 . Arind	      43
11 . Abi                     48 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan          55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60
14 . ajik                    66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny 	                  70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan                  72 ( KC ) 
17. luki                     73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit                 75 ( KC ) PAID

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13 ( KC ) 
2 .	Abi                     14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .         Anggit                 17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .         Budi Bali 		20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .         Arind		47
6 . 	jusri 		49 (KC ) 
7 . 	Ronyandry	53
8 . 	Budi bali 		54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57
10 .	budi-pb		62 ( KC ) 
11 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63
12 .	Daniel 		75 ( KC ) PAID
13.         anggit                 35  ( KC ) PAID


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> gimana kalo di GO, terjadi kematian ikan ?
> 
> 
> Garansi davkoi ala dodokoi   
> 1 . Boleh pilih ikan yg lain 
> 2 . Kl ngak ada yg cocok , money back 
> 
> ...


wuih servisnya mantappppppppssssss!!
salut nih ama om david

----------


## rvidella

pilihnya nanti malam ya boss

thanks buat akomodasi ide GO

dodo

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...


saya setuju aja bro.. cuma yang jadi masalah.. kalo misal terjadi hal2 seperti di atas (khususnya opti ke 2 bro, kalo opti ke 1, peserta lain mungkin masih bisa memaklumi),
apakah proses penjurian tetap di jalankan terhadap ikan yang di ganti ato tidak...

----------


## budi-pb

Kohaku no 3

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...


mgkn tetep ikut penjurian kali yah... kalo enggak gak fair..stlh penjurian kalo mau diganti yah silakan...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kohaku no 3


Mantap, pak Budi.... dari kemaren dilirik2... akhirnya ada yang ambil....
Tinggal satu ekor nih kohaku.... ada yang mau tutup?   ::

----------


## Budi Bali

> Kohaku no 3


nice pick....  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

ayo, satu orang lagi untuk kohaku.... ayo, setelah itu siap siap yang lain..serbuuu  ::

----------


## budi-pb

Pilih lagi om Dav, kohaku 18

----------


## Budi Bali

> Pilih lagi om Dav, kohaku 18


kohaku part Rp 1,250,000..begin...  ::

----------


## gunung sari koi

Untuk GO kolam yg dipake berapa ton? Dan dalam kolam berapa? Trims

----------


## Davkoi

> Untuk GO kolam yg dipake berapa ton? Dan dalam kolam berapa? Trims


25 ton , om  ::

----------


## isoedarto

Ikutan, pilih kohaku no 52 untuk sesi 21 - 40.

Tq
Iwan Soedarto

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta                   2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki                     7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sahari koi   12
4 . Arind	                  27
5 . William                 31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit                  34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri	                  36 ( KC ) 
8 . irwhadi                 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula             40 ( KC )
10 . Arind	      43
11 . Abi                     48 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan          55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60
14 . ajik                    66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny 	                  70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan                  72 ( GO ) 
17. luki                     73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit                 75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb 3 ( KC ) 
20. Budi pb 18 ( KC ) 

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto 52 ( GO ) 

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13 ( KC ) 
2 .	Abi                     14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .         Anggit                 17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .         Budi Bali 		20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .         Arind		47
6 . 	jusri 		49 (KC ) 
7 . 	Ronyandry	53 ( GO ) 
8 . 	Budi bali 		54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57
10 .	budi-pb		62 ( KC ) 
11 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63
12 .	Daniel 		75 ( KC ) PAID
13.         anggit                 35  ( KC ) PAID


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## Davkoi

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## rvidella

Vid,

Buat GO:

1) Kohaku 10
2) Kohaku 42
3) Sanke 17
4) Sanke 76

masih ada di gambar available sih ... THANKS bro

kabari kalo ok ya

Dodo

----------


## fakoi

Om Dav..
Kohaku 62 (GO)
Trims.

----------


## fakoi

> untuk peserta Grow out diberikan facilitas cicilan yaitu : 
> 
> *untuk pilihan 1 - 20 yaitu harga 1.500.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 2.000.000* 
> 
> Pembayaran I  - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
> Pembayaran II - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
> Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010  
> 
> *untuk pilihan 21 - 40 yaitu harga 1.250.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 1.750.000*
> ...


Beda antara GO = 1.750.000 dengan GO = 1.500.000 apanya ya ?

----------


## victor

> Beda antara GO = 1.750.000 dengan GO = 1.500.000 apanya ya ?





> *untuk pilihan 1 - 20* yaitu harga 2.000.000
> *untuk pilihan 21 - 40* yaitu harga 1.750.000
> *untuk pilihan 21 - 40* yaitu harga 1.500.000

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> untuk peserta Grow out diberikan facilitas cicilan yaitu : 
> 
> *untuk pilihan 1 - 20 yaitu harga 1.500.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 2.000.000* 
> 
> Pembayaran I  - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Februari 2010 
> Pembayaran II - 750.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 Maret 2010 
> Pembayaran III - 500.000 sebelum Tanggal 1 April 2010  
> ...


salah ketik , om   ::  
yg 1.500.000 untuk pilihan 41 - selanjutnya   ::

----------


## Bony

Dav, ikutan KC kohaku no.64, sanke no 33. Tq.

----------


## fakoi

> untuk peserta Grow out diberikan facilitas cicilan yaitu : 
> 
> *untuk pilihan 1 - 20 yaitu harga 1.500.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 2.000.000* 
> *untuk pilihan 21 - 40 yaitu harga 1.250.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 1.750.000*
> *untuk pilihan 21 - 40 yaitu harga 1.000.000 + biaya GO Rp 500.000 = 1.500.000*
> salah ketik , om   
> yg 1.500.000 untuk pilihan 41 - selanjutnya


  ::  wah...saya liatnya dari bawah...!
Tp gak masalah Om Dav. Lanjut ya   ::  . Trims

----------


## Jusri

::  wah...saya liatnya dari bawah...!
Tp gak masalah Om Dav. Lanjut ya   ::  . Trims[/quote]

Wah suka main bawah nih   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 
> 
> *KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 
> 
> *Kloter I* 
> 
> 1 . Datta                   2 ( KC ) PAID
> 2 , Luki                     7 ( KC ) PAID
> 3 . Gunung sahari koi   12
> ...

----------


## fakoi

> Wah suka main bawah nih


Iya Om, maksudnya cari harga bawah   ::

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta                   2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki                     7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sahari koi   12 ( GO ) 
4 . Arind	                  27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William                 31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit                  34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri	                  36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi                 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula             40 ( KC )
10 . Arind	      43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi                     48 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan          55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
14 . ajik                    66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny 	                  70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan                  72 ( GO ) 
17. luki                     73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit                 75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto 52 ( GO ) CICIL 1
22. Dodo 10 ( GO )
23. Dodo 42 ( GO )
24. Fakoi 62 ( GO )
25. Boni 64 ( KC ) PAID

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .	Abi                     14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .         Anggit                 17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .         Budi Bali 		20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .         Arind		47 ( KC ) PAID
6 . 	jusri 		49 (KC ) PAID
7 . 	Ronyandry	53 ( GO ) 
8 . 	Budi bali 		54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10 .	budi-pb		62 ( KC ) PAID 
11 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12 .	Daniel 		75 ( KC ) PAID
13.         anggit                 35  ( KC ) PAID
14.         Dodo                  17 ( GO )
15.         Dodo                  76 ( GO )
16.         Boni                   33 ( KC ) PAID


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## Davkoi

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## gunung sari koi

Om dav, ikan yg ikut go apa pake kolam tersendiri atau di gabung sm ikan dagangan yg lain yg tdk ikut go. Trims

----------


## TSA

Ikut ah .....
Kohaku 71 (GO)

Tsa

----------


## Davkoi

> Om dav, ikan yg ikut go apa pake kolam tersendiri atau di gabung sm ikan dagangan yg lain yg tdk ikut go. Trims


Tergantung banyaknya peserta GO , om  :: 
Kan ada Money Back Guarantee kl koi mati dan ngak jumbo   ::  

Yg penting , begitu balik ke kolam dalam keadaan TOP   ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om Dav ikut belajar ya.

KC - Kohaku 8
KC - Kohaku 63

GO - Kohaku 5
GO - Kohaku 74

Biar sukses KC/GO nya   ::   ::

----------


## arind

nambah om...
Kohaku 13 (KC), 26 (KC)

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta                   2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki                     7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sahari koi   12 ( GO ) 
4 . Arind	                  27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William                 31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit                  34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri	                  36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi                 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula             40 ( KC ) PAID 
10 . Arind	      43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi                     48 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan          55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
14 . ajik                    66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny 	                  70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan                  72 ( GO ) 
17. luki                     73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit                 75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto 52 ( GO ) CICIL 1
22. Dodo 10 ( GO )
23. Dodo 42 ( GO )
24. Fakoi 62 ( GO )
25. Boni 64 ( KC ) PAID
26. TSA 71 ( GO ) 
27. koi koi 8 ( KC ) PAID 
28. koi koi 63 ( KC ) PAID 
29. koi koi 5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
30. koi koi 74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
31. Arind 13 ( KC ) 
32. Arind 26 ( KC ) 

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .	Abi                     14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .         Anggit                 17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .         Budi Bali 		20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .         Arind		47 ( KC ) PAID
6 . 	jusri 		49 (KC ) PAID
7 . 	Ronyandry	53 ( GO ) 
8 . 	Budi bali 		54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10 .	budi-pb		62 ( KC ) PAID 
11 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12 .	Daniel 		75 ( KC ) PAID
13.         anggit                 35  ( KC ) PAID
14.         Dodo                  17 ( GO )
15.         Dodo                  76 ( GO )
16.         Boni                   33 ( KC ) PAID


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## Davkoi

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## abiserpong

Om dav...., tolong di cek sepertinya Kohaku no. 62 & Sanke no. 17 masing- masing ada 2 orang yang milih......  ::

----------


## kumonryu

Go
Sanke 15, 55

----------


## rvidella

48 sankenya ...selera gw sama euy ama maestro si boss anggit

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om Dav,

Ikut GO Sanke 40

----------


## Koi-Koi

> Om Dav,
> 
> Ikut GO Sanke 40


Sudah transfer CICIL 1 om.

Tq

----------


## doddy

ikut kohaku 6 sanke 6

----------


## doddy

> ikut kohaku 6 sanke 6


KC ya

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta                   2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki                     7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sahari koi   12 ( GO ) 
4 . Arind	                  27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William                 31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit                  34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri	                  36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi                 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula             40 ( KC ) PAID 
10 . Arind	      43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi                     48 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan          55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah 60 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
14 . ajik                    66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny 	                  70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan                  72 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
17. luki                     73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit                 75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto 52 ( GO ) CICIL 1
22. Dodo 10 ( GO ) PAID 
23. Dodo 42 ( GO ) PAID 
24. Fakoi 62 ( GO )
25. Boni 64 ( KC ) PAID
26. TSA 71 ( GO ) 
27. koi koi 8 ( KC ) PAID 
28. koi koi 63 ( KC ) PAID 
29. koi koi 5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
30. koi koi 74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
31. Arind 13 ( KC ) 
32. Arind 26 ( KC ) 
33. Doddy 6 ( KC ) 

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb		13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .	Abi                     14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .         Anggit                 17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .         Budi Bali 		20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .         Arind		47 ( KC ) PAID
6 . 	jusri 		49 (KC ) PAID
7 . 	Ronyandry	53 ( GO ) 
8 . 	Budi bali 		54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10 .	budi-pb		62 ( KC ) PAID 
11 .	Cupcupmuahmuah	63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12 .	Daniel 		75 ( KC ) PAID
13.         anggit                 35  ( KC ) PAID
14.         Dodo                  48 ( GO ) PAID
15.         Dodo                  76 ( GO ) PAID 
16.         Bony                   33 ( KC ) PAID
17. kumronyu 15 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
18. Kumronyu 55 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
19. koi koi 40 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
20. Doddy 6 ( KC ) 


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## Davkoi

*STILL AVAILABLE*

----------


## fakoi

> Om Dav..
> Kohaku 62 (GO)
> Trims.


Sudah setor Cicilan I Kohaku 62 Tgl 29 Jan 2010.. Trims.  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Om dav..... Kohaku no. 48 nya tukar nomor no. 61 ya..........terima kasih    ::

----------


## abiserpong

Sekitar 20 ekor Kohaku & Sanke Yohei yang ikut G O di Dav Koi sudah masuk kolam pembesaran berkapasitas 30 ton.
Mudah- mudahan 6 bulan ke depan sudah berukuran di atas 40 cm semuanya......ikannya rakus - rakus    ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Sekitar 20 ekor Kohaku & Sanke Yohei yang ikut G O di Dav Koi sudah masuk kolam pembesaran berkapasitas 30 ton.
> Mudah- mudahan 6 bulan ke depan sudah berukuran di atas 40 cm semuanya......ikannya rakus - rakus


supaya kayak Yohei Kohaku ini...73 cm di usia 26 bulan!!!

----------


## mrbunta

> 


wuihhhhhhhhh kerennnnnnn. di jual om?

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by darren febriano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuihhhhhhhhh kerennnnnnn. di jual om?


aduhhh Om gajah...ga bisa liat yg gede2  ::  
punyanya orang lain Om (ga tau siapa) dan masih di Jepang

----------


## mrbunta

heheheheheehehe
kirain punya om daren
keyennnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## Jusri

> Sekitar 20 ekor Kohaku & Sanke Yohei yang ikut G O di Dav Koi sudah masuk kolam pembesaran berkapasitas 30 ton.
> Mudah- mudahan 6 bulan ke depan sudah berukuran di atas 40 cm semuanya......ikannya rakus - rakus


Yg KC kapan dikirim ?? Sudang engga sabar nih   ::

----------


## arind

om David, yang tambahan 2 kohaku sudah saya paid kemarin. Please cek sms...   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Originally Posted by abiserpong
> 
> Sekitar 20 ekor Kohaku & Sanke Yohei yang ikut G O di Dav Koi sudah masuk kolam pembesaran berkapasitas 30 ton.
> Mudah- mudahan 6 bulan ke depan sudah berukuran di atas 40 cm semuanya......ikannya rakus - rakus     
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Yg KC kapan dikirim ?? Sudang engga sabar nih


Coba 0m jusri hubungi om dicky.......di 0812 1025 2025.

----------


## Davkoi

[quote=darren febriano]


> Originally Posted by "darren febriano":ifcomdvv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuihhhhhhhhh kerennnnnnn. di jual om?


aduhhh Om gajah...ga bisa liat yg gede2  ::  
punyanya orang lain Om (ga tau siapa) dan masih di Jepang[/quote:ifcomdvv]

MAU ? 

harganya 5,5 jt yen :  ::  

INTEREST ? 

hubungi davkoi   ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

Kohaku 17 (GO)
Kohaku 38 (GO)...
Tapi di daftar Avalaible nya kok pic 17 ndak ada...???

----------


## arind

> Kohaku 17 (GO)
> Kohaku 38 (GO)...
> Tapi di daftar Avalaible nya kok pic 17 ndak ada...???


jangan2 udah pilihan orang lain om...   ::

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Originally Posted by Mich-Joll
> 
> Kohaku 17 (GO)
> Kohaku 38 (GO)...
> Tapi di daftar Avalaible nya kok pic 17 ndak ada...???
> 
> 
> jangan2 udah pilihan orang lain om...


  ::  Tapi td pas di DAVKOI sy yg mskin no17 ke kolam G O...
Apa ada salah yach...!!

----------


## mrbunta

> 


harganya 5,5 jt yen :  ::  

[/quote]
seyemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
kalau yen nya ganti rupiah. langsung kirim om

----------


## William Pantoni

[quote=Mich-Joll]


> Originally Posted by "Mich-Joll":1avv6rn9
> 
> Kohaku 17 (GO)
> Kohaku 38 (GO)...
> Tapi di daftar Avalaible nya kok pic 17 ndak ada...???
> 
> 
> jangan2 udah pilihan orang lain om...


  ::  Tapi td pas di DAVKOI sy yg mskin no17 ke kolam G O...
Apa ada salah yach...!![/quote:1avv6rn9]

Mungkin cuma kehapus aja kali Om...  ::

----------


## gunung sari koi

usul om dav, buat yang GO pakan saki hikari growtnya diganti saja sama sugiyama super growt (singking food) lebih murah dan hasil lebih menjanjikan, trims

----------


## Mich-Joll

jangan2 udah pilihan orang lain om...   :: [/quote]

 ::  Tapi td pas di DAVKOI sy yg mskin no17 ke kolam G O...
Apa ada salah yach...!![/quote]

Mungkin cuma kehapus aja kali Om...  :: [/quote]

Siip Pak Wil...  ::  
kalo di lihat listnya sich blum ada yg book..

----------


## abiserpong

> HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 
> 
> *KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 
> 
> *Kloter I* 
> 
> 1 . Datta #20#                  2 ( KC ) PAID
> 2 , Luki #23#                    7 ( KC ) PAID
> 3 . Gunung sahari koi #4#  12 ( GO ) 
> ...

----------


## Mich-Joll

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 
> 
> *KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 
> 
> *Kloter I* 
> 
> 1 . Datta #20#                  2 ( KC ) PAID
> ...


 Thank's Pak...  ::

----------


## arind

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 
> 
> *KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 
> 
> *Kloter I* 
> 
> 1 . Datta #20#                  2 ( KC ) PAID
> ...


Koreksi om....

----------


## gunung sari koi

Om dav. Sdh transfer 2 juta untuk go kohaku 12. Trims

----------


## abiserpong

Kohaku no. 65, albert via Davkoi. GO.

----------


## abiserpong

Bantu om dave rekap :




> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 
> 
> *KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 
> 
> *Kloter I* 
> 
> 1 . Datta #20#                  2 ( KC ) PAID
> ...

----------


## doddy

yo hei sanke 30 om Dav

----------


## hadi SE

> yo hei sanke 30 om Dav





 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Bantu om dave rekap :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arind
> 
> ...


terima kasih banget , om Abi   ::  
akhir2 ini sangat repot , untung ada om Abi   ::

----------


## doddy

> yo hei sanke 30 om Dav


om Dav blm direkap

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN SEMENTARA : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta #20#                  2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki #23#                    7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sari koi #4#  12 ( GO ) PAID
4 . Arind #8#	                  27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William #27#                31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit #30#                 34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri	#18#                  36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi  #22#               37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula  #16#           40 ( KC )  PAID
10 . Arind#7#	      43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi  #29#                   61 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan #11#         55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah#12# 60 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
14 . ajik  #21#                  66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny 	 #1#                 70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan  #17#                72 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
17. luki  #24#                   73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit  #25#               75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb#32# 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb#33# 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto#34#  52 ( GO ) CICIL 1
22. Dodo#35#  10 ( GO ) PAID 
23. Dodo#36#  42 ( GO ) PAID 
24. Fakoi#38#  62 ( GO )
25. Boni#39#  64 ( KC ) PAID
26. TSA #41#  71 ( GO ) 
27. koi koi #42#  8 ( KC ) PAID 
28. koi koi #43#  63 ( KC ) PAID 
29. koi koi #44#  5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
30. koi koi #45#  74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
31. Arind #46#  13 ( KC ) PAID
32. Arind #47#  26 ( KC ) PAID
33. Doddy #52#  6 ( KC ) 
34. Mich- Joll #54#  17 ( GO )
35. Mich- Joll #55#  38 ( GO )
36. Albert #56#  65 ( GO )

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb	#5#	13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .	Abi   #28#                  14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .         Anggit   #31#              17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .         Budi Bali 	#2#	20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .         Arind#9#		47 ( KC ) PAID
6 . 	jusri #19#		49 (KC ) PAID
7 . 	Ronyandry#10#	53 ( GO ) 
8 . 	Budi bali 	#3#	54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah#15#	57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10 .	budi-pb	#6#	62 ( KC ) PAID 
11 .	Cupcupmuahmuah#13#	63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12 .	Daniel #14#		75 ( KC ) PAID
13.         anggit #26                35  ( KC ) PAID
14.         Dodo  #50#                48 ( GO ) PAID
15.         Dodo       #37#           76 ( GO ) PAID 
16.         Bony   #40#                33 ( KC ) PAID
17. kumronyu#48#   15 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
18. Kumronyu #49#   55 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
19. koi koi #51#   40 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
20. Doddy #53#   6 ( KC ) 
21. Doddy #57#   30 ( KC ) 


Terima kasih pada para partisipant  :: 
Silahkan di lanjut....

----------


## Davkoi

Pemilihan Yohei untuk Keeping kontes maupun Grow out CLOSED   ::  

Bagi yg interest di yohei , bisa hubungi Davkoi .   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> usul om dav, buat yang GO pakan saki hikari growtnya diganti saja sama sugiyama super growt (singking food) lebih murah dan hasil lebih menjanjikan, trims


Usulan bagus, om   ::  
gw sih setuju aja   ::  
segera hubungi my bro Dodo   ::

----------


## arind

Titip posting atas nama Dodo (r_vidella)
Kohaku 59
Sanke 51

----------


## rvidella

> Titip posting atas nama Dodo (r_vidella)
> Kohaku 59
> Sanke 51


masih boleh gak?
semoga masih ... soalnya sudah dari pagi sebelum diposting "TUTUP" sama Dav ... malah sama partnernya udah ditulis di foldernya ... cuman seharian di luar dan BB matiiiiiiii jadi ga ada koneksi ke internet, makanya minta pak arind buat postingin ... ya dipasrahin aja deh

dodo

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN FINAL : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta #20#                  2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki #23#                    7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sari koi #4#  12 ( GO ) PAID
4 . Arind #8#	                  27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William #27#                31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit #30#                 34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri	#18#                  36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi  #22#               37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula  #16#           40 ( KC )  PAID
10 . Arind#7#	      43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi  #29#                   61 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan #11#         55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah#12# 60 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
14 . ajik  #21#                  66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny 	 #1#                 70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan  #17#                72 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
17. luki  #24#                   73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit  #25#               75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb#32# 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb#33# 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto#34#  52 ( GO ) CICIL 1
22. Dodo#35#  10 ( GO ) PAID 
23. Dodo#36#  42 ( GO ) PAID 
24. Fakoi#38#  62 ( GO )
25. Boni#39#  64 ( KC ) PAID
26. TSA #41#  71 ( GO ) 
27. koi koi #42#  8 ( KC ) PAID 
28. koi koi #43#  63 ( KC ) PAID 
29. koi koi #44#  5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
30. koi koi #45#  74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
31. Arind #46#  13 ( KC ) PAID
32. Arind #47#  26 ( KC ) PAID
33. Doddy #52#  6 ( KC ) 
34. Mich- Joll #54#  17 ( GO ) PAID
35. Mich- Joll #55#  38 ( GO ) PAID
36. Albert #56#  65 ( GO )
37. DODO #58#   59 ( GO ) PAID

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .	budi Pb	#5#	13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .	Abi   #28#                  14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .         Anggit   #31#              17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .         Budi Bali 	#2#	20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .         Arind#9#		47 ( KC ) PAID
6 . 	jusri #19#		49 (KC ) PAID
7 . 	Ronyandry#10#	53 ( GO ) 
8 . 	Budi bali 	#3#	54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .	Cupcupmuahmuah#15#	57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10 .	budi-pb	#6#	62 ( KC ) PAID 
11 .	Cupcupmuahmuah#13#	63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12 .	Daniel #14#		75 ( KC ) PAID
13.         anggit #26                35  ( KC ) PAID
14.         Dodo  #50#                48 ( GO ) PAID
15.         Dodo       #37#           76 ( GO ) PAID 
16.         Bony   #40#                33 ( KC ) PAID
17. kumronyu#48#   15 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
18. Kumronyu #49#   55 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
19. koi koi #51#   40 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
20. Doddy #53#   6 ( KC ) 
21. Doddy #57#   30 ( KC ) 
22. DODO #59#    51 ( GO ) PAID

Terima kasih pada para partisipant  ::

----------


## Davkoi

Tolong kepada teman2 yang telah membayar , tapi belum aku masukan ke list . 
mohon segera PM , YM ato Sms aku ya   ::  

Yang belum membayar , Ditunggu pembayarannya   ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

> Tolong kepada teman2 yang telah membayar , tapi belum aku masukan ke list . 
> mohon segera PM , YM ato Sms aku ya   
> 
> Yang belum membayar , Ditunggu pembayarannya


Om Dav,

Pengambilan/pengiriman yang KC gimana om prosedurnya.
Kalo yang KC saya ganti ke GO bisa gak ya.

Tq

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> Tolong kepada teman2 yang telah membayar , tapi belum aku masukan ke list . 
> mohon segera PM , YM ato Sms aku ya   
> 
> Yang belum membayar , Ditunggu pembayarannya  
> 
> 
> Om Dav,
> ...


Bisa , om  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

No Yohey ku sdh di rmh..ukuran 24cm

----------


## rvidella

Sanke 48 saya DUT ....
tapi ama DAV-KOI diganti loh .... saya pilih Sanke #28

THANKS ya DAV-KOI
emang TOP!!!!

----------


## Koi-Koi

> No Yohey ku sdh di rmh..ukuran 24cm



Wuiihhh muantap om.
Jadi pengen deh.

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN FINAL : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta #20#2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki #23#7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sari koi #4#  12( GO )PAID
4 . Arind #8# 27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William #27#31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit #30#34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri #18#36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi  #22# 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula  #16#40 ( KC )  PAID
10 . Arind#7# 43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi  #29# 61 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan #11#55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah#12# 60( GO )CICIL 1 
14 . ajik  #21#66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny #1#70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan  #17#72 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
17. luki  #24#73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit  #25#75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb#32# 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb#33# 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto#34#  52 ( GO ) CICIL 1
22. Dodo#35#  10 ( GO ) PAID 
23. Dodo#36#  42 ( GO ) PAID 
24. Fakoi#38#  62 ( GO ) CICIL 1
25. Boni#39#  64 ( KC ) PAID
26. TSA #41#  71 ( GO ) PAID
27. koi koi #42#  8 ( KC ) PAID 
28. koi koi #43#  63 ( KC ) PAID 
29. koi koi #44#  5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
30. koi koi #45#  74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
31. Arind #46#  13 ( KC ) PAID
32. Arind #47#  26 ( KC ) PAID
33. Doddy #52#  6 ( KC ) 
34. Mich- Joll #54#  17 ( GO ) PAID
35. Mich- Joll #55#  38 ( GO ) PAID
36. Albert #56#  65 ( GO )
37. DODO #58#   59 ( GO ) PAID

*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .budi Pb #5# 13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .Abi#28#14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .Anggit #31#17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .Budi Bali#2#	20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .Arind#9#47 ( KC )PAID
6 .jusri #19#49 (KC )PAID
7 .Ronyandry#10#53 ( GO ) CICIL 1
8 .Budi bali #3#54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .Cupcupmuahmuah#15#57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10.budi-pb#6#62 ( KC ) PAID 
11.Cupcupmuahmuah#13#63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12.Daniel #14#75 ( KC ) PAID
13. anggit #26 35  ( KC ) PAID
14. Dodo #50#  48 ( GO ) PAID
15. Dodo #37#76 ( GO ) PAID 
16. Bony #40# 33 ( KC ) PAID
17. kumronyu#48#15 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
18. Kumronyu #49#55 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
19. koi koi #51#40 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
20. Doddy #53#6 ( KC ) 
21. Doddy #57#30 ( KC ) 
22. DODO #59# 51 ( GO ) PAID

Terima kasih pada para partisipant  ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

> Originally Posted by Koi-Koi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> ...



Om Dav,

Agreed...konversi dari KC ke GO nanti kekurangannya saya transfer.
Kolam dirumah lagi ada masalah....gugur 1 demi 1   ::  

Tq

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN FINAL : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta #20#2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki #23#7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sari koi #4#  12( GO )PAID
4 . Arind #8# 27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William #27#31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit #30#34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri #18#36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi  #22# 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula  #16#40 ( KC )  PAID
10 . Arind#7# 43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi  #29# 61 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan #11#55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah#12# 60( GO )CICIL 1 
14 . ajik  #21#66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny #1#70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan  #17#72 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
17. luki  #24#73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit  #25#75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb#32# 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb#33# 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto#34#  52 ( GO ) CICIL 1 diganti sanke 18 
22. Dodo#35#  10 ( GO ) PAID 
23. Dodo#36#  42 ( GO ) PAID 
24. Fakoi#38#  62 ( GO ) CICIL 1
25. Boni#39#  64 ( KC ) PAID
26. TSA #41#  71 ( GO ) PAID
27. koi koi #42#  8 ( KC ) PAID 
28. koi koi #43#  63 ( KC ) PAID 
29. koi koi #44#  5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
30. koi koi #45#  74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
31. Arind #46#  13 ( KC ) PAID
32. Arind #47#  26 ( KC ) PAID
33. Doddy #52#  6 ( KC ) 
34. Mich- Joll #54#  17 ( GO ) PAID
35. Mich- Joll #55#  38 ( GO ) PAID
36. Albert #56#  65 ( GO )
37. DODO #58#   59 ( GO ) PAID
38. Isdoearto #60#   9 ( GO ) CICIL 1 


*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .budi Pb #5# 13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .Abi#28#14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .Anggit #31#17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .Budi Bali#2#	20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .Arind#9#47 ( KC )PAID
6 .jusri #19#49 (KC )PAID
7 .Ronyandry#10#53 ( GO ) CICIL 1
8 .Budi bali #3#54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .Cupcupmuahmuah#15#57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10.budi-pb#6#62 ( KC ) PAID 
11.Cupcupmuahmuah#13#63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12.Daniel #14#75 ( KC ) PAID
13. anggit #26 35  ( KC ) PAID
14. Dodo #50#  48 ( GO ) PAID Diganti ke nomor 28 
15. Dodo #37#76 ( GO ) PAID 
16. Bony #40# 33 ( KC ) PAID
17. kumronyu#48#15 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
18. Kumronyu #49#55 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
19. koi koi #51#40 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
20. Doddy #53#6 ( KC ) 
21. Doddy #57#30 ( KC )
22. DODO #59# 51 ( GO ) PAID

Terima kasih pada para partisipant  ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om Dav,

Tolong di revisi setelah cek pelunasan biaya GO untuk,

Kloter II:

27. koi koi #42# 8 ( KC ) PAID jadi GO PAID
28. koi koi #43# 63 ( KC ) PAID jadi GO PAID

tq

----------


## Davkoi

HASIL REKAPAN FINAL : 

*KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 

*Kloter I* 

1 . Datta #20#2 ( KC ) PAID
2 , Luki #23#7 ( KC ) PAID
3 . Gunung sari koi #4#  12( GO )PAID
4 . Arind #8# 27 ( KC ) PAID
5 . William #27#31 ( KC ) PAID
6 . Anggit #30#34 ( KC ) PAID
7 . jusri #18#36 ( KC ) PAID
8 . irwhadi  #22# 37 ( KC ) PAID
9 . koi pemula  #16#40 ( KC )  PAID
10 . Arind#7# 43 ( KC ) PAID
11 . Abi  #29# 61 ( KC ) PAID
12 . Robby iwan #11#55 ( KC ) PAID
13 . Cupcupmuahmuah#12# 60( GO )CICIL 1 
14 . ajik  #21#66 ( KC ) PAID
15 . tiny #1#70 ( KC ) PAID
16 . irsan  #17#72 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
17. luki  #24#73 ( KC ) PAID
18. anggit  #25#75 ( KC ) PAID
19. Budi pb#32# 3 ( KC ) PAID
20. Budi pb#33# 18 ( KC ) PAID

*KLOTER II* 

21. Isoedarto#34#  52 ( GO ) CICIL 1 diganti sanke 18 
22. Dodo#35#  10 ( GO ) PAID 
23. Dodo#36#  42 ( GO ) PAID 
24. Fakoi#38#  62 ( GO ) CICIL 1
25. Boni#39#  64 ( KC ) PAID
26. TSA #41#  71 ( GO ) PAID
27. koi koi #42#  8 ( KC ) GO PAID 
28. koi koi #43#  63 ( KC ) GO PAID 
29. koi koi #44#  5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
30. koi koi #45#  74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
31. Arind #46#  13 ( KC ) PAID
32. Arind #47#  26 ( KC ) PAID
33. Doddy #52#  6 ( KC ) 
34. Mich- Joll #54#  17 ( GO ) PAID
35. Mich- Joll #55#  38 ( GO ) PAID
36. Albert #56#  65 ( GO )
37. DODO #58#   59 ( GO ) PAID
38. Isdoearto #60#   9 ( GO ) CICIL 1 


*KOI NO YOHEI SANKE :*  

1 .budi Pb #5# 13 ( KC ) PAID
2 .Abi#28#14 ( KC ) PAID
3 .Anggit #31#17 ( KC ) PAID
4 .Budi Bali#2#	20 ( KC ) PAID
5 .Arind#9#47 ( KC )PAID
6 .jusri #19#49 (KC )PAID
7 .Ronyandry#10#53 ( GO ) CICIL 1
8 .Budi bali #3#54 ( KC ) PAID
9 .Cupcupmuahmuah#15#57 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
10.budi-pb#6#62 ( KC ) PAID 
11.Cupcupmuahmuah#13#63 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
12.Daniel #14#75 ( KC ) PAID
13. anggit #26 35  ( KC ) PAID
14. Dodo #50#  48 ( GO ) PAID Diganti ke nomor 28 
15. Dodo #37#76 ( GO ) PAID 
16. Bony #40# 33 ( KC ) PAID
17. kumronyu#48#15 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
18. Kumronyu #49#55 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
19. koi koi #51#40 ( GO ) CICIL 1 
20. Doddy #53#6 ( KC ) 
21. Doddy #57#30 ( KC )
22. DODO #59# 51 ( GO ) PAID

Terima kasih pada para partisipant  ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om,

Permisi yang ini koq belum diupdate ya.
Transfer udah dilakukan untuk pelunasan tambahan biaya GO 2 x 500.000 kan.

Kloter II:

27. koi koi #42# 8 ( KC ) PAID jadi GO PAID
28. koi koi #43# 63 ( KC ) PAID jadi GO PAID

tq

Tolong di konfirm lagi ya

----------


## doddy

> HASIL REKAPAN FINAL : 
> 
> *KOI NO YOHEI KOHAKU :* 
> 
> *Kloter I* 
> 
> 1 . Datta #20#2 ( KC ) PAID
> 2 , Luki #23#7 ( KC ) PAID
> 3 . Gunung sari koi #4#  12( GO )PAID
> ...

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om Dav,

Maaf saya lupa transfer cicil II   ::  
Hari ini saya transfer pelunasan saja 

KOHAKU
29. koi koi #44# 5 ( GO ) CICIL 1 menjadi PAID
30. koi koi #45# 74 ( GO ) CICIL 1 menjadi PAID

SANKE
19. koi koi #51#40 ( GO ) CICIL 1 menjadi PAID

Silahkan cek transferan kalo oke tolong diupdate statusnya.

Tq   ::

----------


## victor

saya belom transfer nich
maap, kreditan belom turun.

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

punyaku dah lunas semua ya vid,thanks

----------


## arind

Sanke #47, *R.I.P*  Akhir April lalu..
Growth nya lebih cepat dari yang lain, sumi makin pekat......

----------


## Budi Bali

ayo Bro Dav di photo photo ikannya  ::

----------


## bobo

belum ada update penasaran dengan body ikan hybrid

----------


## Budi Bali

ayo siapa mau mulai?  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

yang di kolam tomang kemaren liat bodynya muantapppp.......

----------


## abiserpong

> ayo siapa mau mulai?


Ok.... coba mulai d, tolong di sambelin kekurangannya........  :Help: 


*Koi No Yo Hei Kohaku no. 48 , sekarang berukuran 40 cm.*
 


*Koi No Yo Hei Sanke no. 14, sekarang berukuran 41 cm.*
Sanke dengan atarasi sumikah.........  :Confused:

----------


## 0cf_daniel

> Ok.... coba mulai d, tolong di sambelin kekurangannya........ 
> 
> 
> *Koi No Yo Hei Kohaku no. 48 , sekarang berukuran 40 cm.*
>  
> 
> 
> *Koi No Yo Hei Sanke no. 14, sekarang berukuran 41 cm.*
> Sanke dengan atarasi sumikah.........


keren  Om keepingnya.....

----------


## rvidella

sankenya .... hiiiii suminya ..... jet black

----------


## monscine

Sanke No. 14 nya sepertinya atarashi sumi om Abi dan kualitas suminya toppp :d

----------


## abiserpong

Hi om dodo..... om monscine........ terima kasih atas pencerahannya.   :Wave:

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om yang ikutan GO bisa di update gak ya? pengen liat perkembangannya

----------


## TSA

> Ok.... coba mulai d, tolong di sambelin kekurangannya........ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Koi No Yo Hei Sanke no. 14, sekarang berukuran 41 cm.*
> Sanke dengan atarasi sumikah.........


Wow ....... Kombinasi antara pemilihan koi & Keeping yg sempurna ........
Mantab om Abi .........

----------


## Davkoi

> Om yang ikutan GO bisa di update gak ya? pengen liat perkembangannya


next week gw update , bro  ::

----------


## bobo

> Ok.... coba mulai d, tolong di sambelin kekurangannya........ 
> 
> 
> *Koi No Yo Hei Kohaku no. 48 , sekarang berukuran 40 cm.*
>  
> 
> 
> *Koi No Yo Hei Sanke no. 14, sekarang berukuran 41 cm.*
> Sanke dengan atarasi sumikah.........


om abi nice keeping om, sanke nya terutama, untuk kohaku nya bodnya ok juga, wah good keeping om D

----------


## Budi Bali

[IMG]<a href="http://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/?action=view&current=1c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/1c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>[/IMG]

----------


## Budi Bali

[IMG]IMG]http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/1c.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Budi Bali



----------


## Budi Bali

dua bulan yang lalu (24 Maret 2010) size ikan ini cuma 27cm...naik 11 cm selama 2 bln...

----------


## abiserpong

> dua bulan yang lalu (24 Maret 2010) size ikan ini cuma 27cm...naik 11 cm selama 2 bln...


Jadi bagus om....... good keeping.  ::

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 5        –          koi koi            –          35 cm 

 

Kohaku 8        –          koi koi             –          36 cm 

 

Kohaku 9        -           Arind               -           36 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 10      -           Dodo               -           35 cm 

 

Kohaku 12      -           Gunung Sahari -          33 cm 

 

Kohaku 17      -           Mich Joll         -           37 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 31      -           William P        -           37 cm

 

Kohaku 38      -           Mich Joll         -           37 cm 

 

Kohaku 42      -           Dodo               -           35 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 59      -           Dodo               -           35 cm 

 

Kohaku 60      -           Cup cup muah -           40 cm 

 

Kohaku 61      -           Abi                  -           41 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 62      -           Fakoi               -           40 cm 

 

Kohaku 63      -           Isoedarto         -           39 cm 

 

Kohaku 65      -           Albert              -           34 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 71      -           TSA                 -           37 cm 

 

Kohaku 72      -           Irsan                -           37 cm 

 

Kohaku 73      -           Luki                 -           38 cm 

 

Kohaku 74      -           koi koi             -           34 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 14         -           Abi                  -           41 cm 

 

Sanke 15         -           Kumronyu       -           40 cm 

 

Sanke 16         -           Isoedarto         -           40 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 28         -           Dodo               -           37 cm 

 

Sanke 51         -           Dodo               -           40 cm 

 

Sanke 53         -           Ronny Andri   -           37 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 55         -           Kumronyu       -           37 cm 
 

Sanke 57         -           Cup Cup Muah -         44 cm 

 

Sanke 63         -           Cup Cup Muah -         45 cm 

 

Sanke 76         -           Dodo               -           43 cm

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

wah wes gedhe2
sip sip

----------


## koipemula



----------


## koipemula

@moderator : tlg didelete aja posting sebelumnya kegedean size picnya, thx

----------


## 0cf_daniel

> @moderator : tlg didelete aja posting sebelumnya kegedean size picnya, thx


BUAGUSSSSSSSSS  bangetttttttttttttt

----------


## William Pantoni

Mantaaap om Ari....gede sendiri ini ikan.....beni juga jd lebih bagus..... :Thumb: ..... :Thumb:

----------


## andriyana

> @moderator : tlg didelete aja posting sebelumnya kegedean size picnya, thx


manstaaaaaafffff !!

----------


## ademilanforever

> @moderator : tlg didelete aja posting sebelumnya kegedean size picnya, thx


Bagusan aslinya euy........... Ha ha ha ha..........

----------


## abiserpong

> @moderator : tlg didelete aja posting sebelumnya kegedean size picnya, thx





> Mantaaap om Ari....gede sendiri ini ikan.....beni juga jd lebih bagus..........


Bagus om ....... pertumbuhan dan kualitasnya Top banget....... juga jadi paling besar diantara saudara yang lain.

----------


## koipemula

Terima kasih om2 yg uda kasih commentnya,saya juga masih banyak belajar untuk keeping koi yang baik

----------


## teddy wiwono

om dan suhu gimana dengan teori ozutsu tebal untuk ikan ini.
kalo lihat kecilnya ikan memeang panjang tapi body di perikirakan tidak bongsor.
Kalo liat perkembangan kelihatannya  bongsor.
Maaf kalo kasih koment di Thread Kc ini om.Thanks

----------


## ademilanforever

> Terima kasih om2 yg uda kasih commentnya,saya juga masih banyak belajar untuk keeping koi yang baik


Belajar terusssssss.......... Saya aja ngga pinter2 euy, he he he.............

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Om Ari, mantap banget ikannya. Tolong dong di share cara keepingnya untuk pembelajaran kita semua.
Luas kolam berapa ? pakannya apa ? frekuensi pemberian pakan sehari ? dll lain2 ttg keeping ikan ini, termasuk foto kolamnya.
Wah banyak sekali yah mintanya, he he he..........

----------


## koipemula

> Om Ari, mantap banget ikannya. Tolong dong di share cara keepingnya untuk pembelajaran kita semua.
> Luas kolam berapa ? pakannya apa ? frekuensi pemberian pakan sehari ? dll lain2 ttg keeping ikan ini, termasuk foto kolamnya.
> Wah banyak sekali yah mintanya, he he he..........


kolamnya biasa saja om maklum kolam koipemula tapi volume kolam dan filter sekitr 50 ton kalo, makan kurang lebih 6 kali sehari dgn frekwensi sedikit tapi sering.
kalo untuk gambar kolam dulu pernah dibahas diforum ini om tapi saya sendiri juga lupa threadnya apa.
semoga bisa membantu om

----------


## h3ln1k

walah harusnya nicknya ganti bukan koipemula lagi tuh  ::

----------


## koipemula

> walah harusnya nicknya ganti bukan koipemula lagi tuh


iya om nanti diganti jadi koipelajar  ::

----------


## wen

> iya om nanti diganti jadi koipelajar


mantap bener keepingnya.... om boleh tau pakannya apa aja? & dikolam total ada brp koi? thx

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ari...dikarenakan banyak fans utk kolam nya...mungkin bisa diposting ulang baru di forum?
Ayo donk.... :Clap2: ... :Clap2:

----------


## koipemula

waduh om kolamnya sederhana aja masih banyak yg keluar dari acuan kolam yg benar tapi coba nanti buat thread baru aja ya utuk posting kolamnya.

----------


## Budi Bali

Dasyat kohaku ini.....

----------


## limjohan

> kolamnya biasa saja om maklum kolam koipemula tapi volume kolam dan filter sekitr 50 ton kalo, makan kurang lebih 6 kali sehari dgn frekwensi sedikit tapi sering.
> kalo untuk gambar kolam dulu pernah dibahas diforum ini om tapi saya sendiri juga lupa threadnya apa.
> semoga bisa membantu om


mantabbbb om.....kolamnya memang super subur...........

----------


## Robby Iwan

Masih PEMULA aja miara ikannya sdh begini..afalagi klo dah gak pemula...,Saluut Ri..Bravo!

----------


## koipemula

> mantabbbb om.....kolamnya memang super subur...........


saking suburnya lumutnya seperti dirawa ya om, hahaha

----------


## koipemula

> Masih PEMULA aja miara ikannya sdh begini..afalagi klo dah gak pemula...,Saluut Ri..Bravo!


om robby kan yg ngajarin saya dan pasti koi yohei nya om robby lebih bagus deh,penasaran juga nih mau liat om robby punya.

----------


## edwin

> @moderator : tlg didelete aja posting sebelumnya kegedean size picnya, thx


Ckckck.... Dahsyat om ikannya...

----------


## victor

Budi pb

----------


## victor

> Budi pb


Size 42cm ..................................................  ...........

----------


## Budi Bali



----------


## Budi Bali



----------


## Budi Bali

[IMG]<a href="http://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/?action=view&current=YS18-22.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/YS18-22.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>[/IMG]

----------


## Budi Bali

[IMG]IMG]http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/YS18-22.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Budi Bali



----------


## Budi Bali

kok ngak kelur ya pic nya?

----------


## arungtasik



----------


## TSA

Coba bantuin keluarin ya om Budi



>

----------


## Budi Bali

@TSA+Arungtasik...thx u ya...eh, gimana ya kok ngak mau keluar?? 

Sanke no 20, 27 feb datang, size 27 cm... 10 july 2010, size 46 cm

----------


## Budi Bali

http://<a href="http://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/?action=view&current=YS53-57.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/YS53-57.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

----------


## Budi Bali

http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/a...li/YS53-57.jpg

----------


## Budi Bali

[IMG]<a href="http://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/?action=view&current=hybrid2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/hybrid2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>[/IMG]

----------


## wen

> http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/a...li/YS53-57.jpg


saya bantuin om

----------


## Davkoi

Kepunyaan Om Jusri  :: 

Kohaku 37 cm 





Sanke 39 cm

----------


## E. Nitto

> 


DASYAT....... Luar Biasa..... Good Keeper..

----------


## Budi Bali

http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/a...li/hybrid2.jpg

SANKE no 54...size 38cm

----------


## Budi Bali

sanke no 54, now size 38cm




> saya bantuin om

----------


## wen

> http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/a...li/hybrid2.jpg
> 
> SANKE no 54...size 38cm

----------


## Budi Bali

@Wen: Thx u

----------


## andriyana

kalo "pulau" di pundak, ocor di ekor ma sashi ilang, mantab nih tinggal digemukin  ::

----------


## Jusri

Thanks comment nya Om Andriyana

----------


## gunung sari koi

kapan pengumuman pemenangnya om dav?

----------


## susanatod

daftar buat di juriin om...

yg no 75 setelah di keep....size 38 cm


thanks

----------


## Davkoi

> kapan pengumuman pemenangnya om dav?


aku udah email foto koi nya ke Yohei , om . 
Tinggal tunggu jawaban  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

> aku udah email foto koi nya ke Yohei , om . 
> Tinggal tunggu jawaban


Usul aja bro, semua pic yg masuk di upload aja di forum, sehingga kita bs belajar perkembangan ikannya...

----------


## Davkoi

Mohon Maaf kepada semua peserta Yohei Grow out . 

karena keterbatasan waktu yang dimililiki oleh Yohei Nagasaki dan Mamouru Nagasaki dari Koi No Yohei farm , 
maka mereka tidak bisa menjadi juri . 

Untuk itu Yohei grow out akan di judge oleh judge dari koi-s . 
Untuk itu telah confirm 3 judge dari kois yaitu Datta Iradian , Eddy Nitto dan Luky Nurkarim . 

Segera setelah penjurian akan diumumkan pemenangnya  ::  

Sekali lagi , kami selaku Panitia mohon maaf sebesar-besarnya atas ketidaknyamanan ini  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

ngak masalah Bro Dave...Judge Kois juga ngak kalah lah sama yang Jap punya ....  ::

----------


## gunung sari koi

ikan yg GO tdk sampai 40 cm digaransi kan om dav. aku punya kohaku 12 ukuran cuma 33cm. cek pm. thanks

----------


## kumonryu

penjuriannya kapan si om dav?

----------


## Davkoi

Rekap ulang for the judge  :: 

Kohaku 5                  koi koi                      40 cm 

 

Kohaku 8                  koi koi                       41 cm 

 

Kohaku 9        -           Arind               -           40 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 10      -           Dodo               -           40 cm 

 

Kohaku 12      -           Gunung Sahari -          37 cm 

 

Kohaku 17      -           Mich Joll         -           42 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 31      -           William P        -           41 cm

 

Kohaku 36      -           Jusri                 -           37 cm 

[IMG]http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb320/Davkoi/Yohei%20Grow%20out/YK36.jpg[/IMG] 

Kohaku 38      -           Mich Joll         -           41 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 40      -           Koi Pemula     -           46 cm 



Kohaku 42      -           Dodo               -           38 cm 

 

Kohaku 59      -           Dodo               -           39 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 60      -           Cup cup muah -           44 cm 

 

Kohaku 61      -           Abi                  -           43 cm 

 

Kohaku 62      -           Fakoi               -           43 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 63      -           Isoedarto         -           43 cm 

 

Kohaku 65      -           Albert              -           37 cm 

 

Kohaku 71      -           TSA                 -           41 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Kohaku 72      -           Irsan                -           41 cm 

 

Kohaku 73      -           Luki                 -           42 cm 

 

Kohaku 74      -           koi koi             -           39 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 13           -           Budi PB             -           42 cm 



Sanke 14         -           Abi                  -           46 cm 

 

Sanke 15         -           Kumronyu       -           43 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 16         -           Isoedarto         -           44 cm 

 

Sanke 28         -           Dodo               -           40 cm 

 

Sanke 20         -           Budi Bali         -           46 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 49         -           Jusri                 -           39 cm 

[IMG]http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb320/Davkoi/Yohei%20Grow%20out/YS49.jpg[/IMG] 

Sanke 51         -           Dodo               -           42 cm 

 

Sanke 53         -           Ronny Andri   -           41 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 54         -           Budi Bali         -           38 cm 

[IMG]http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/YS53-57.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/budibali/hybrid2.jpg[/IMG]

Sanke 55         -           Kumronyu       -           42 cm 
 

Sanke 57         -           Cup Cup Muah -         49 cm

----------


## Davkoi

Sanke 63         -           Cup Cup Muah -         51 cm 

 

Sanke 75           -           Susantod           -           38 cm 




Sanke 76         -           Dodo               -           48 cm

----------


## Budi Bali

ikan cup cup muah, 51 cm...giant....

----------


## luki

> Untuk itu Yohei grow out akan di judge oleh judge dari koi-s . 
> Untuk itu telah confirm 3 judge dari kois yaitu Datta Iradian , Eddy Nitto dan Luky Nurkarim . 
> 
> Segera setelah penjurian akan diumumkan pemenangnya


*Kohaku :*
- Juara 1 : 40
- Juara 2 : 62
- Juara 3 : 09

*Sanke :*
- Juara 1 : 20
- Juara 2 : 53
- Juara 3 : 13

bingung milih nya euy.....

----------


## rvidella

Pak Luki, boleh tahu alasan memilih ikan ini kenapa?
saya yakin bisa jadi pembelajaran buat semua kita kenapa seorang juri memilih ikan-ikan ini sebagai juara 1,2,3 dari pilihan yang ada

Thanks,

Dodo





> *Kohaku :*
> - Juara 1 : 40
> - Juara 2 : 62
> - Juara 3 : 09
> 
> *Sanke :*
> - Juara 1 : 20
> - Juara 2 : 53
> - Juara 3 : 13
> ...

----------


## E. Nitto

Ini pilihan akhir hasil pengamatan saya :

KOHAKU :
  Juara 1 : 40
  Juara 2 : 62
  Juara 3 : 71

SANKE :
  Juara 1 : 20
  Juara 2 : 15
  Juara 3 : 53


Bravo KOI's

----------


## rvidella

sorry bunyi lagi

pak eddy .... 

forum koi-s apa tidak bisa kasih ilmu ke kita?

rasanya semangat berbagi tidak ada atau gimana yah?

semoga statementnya bisa dimengerti ... pengen belajar ...

tapi penentuan juara disini hanya "nomer" belaka ...

komentar terakhir ...

----------


## dattairadian

*Kohaku:*
1. no 40
2. no 62
3. no 71
4. no. 9

*Sanke:*
1. no 20
2. no 53
3. no 14

----------


## ademilanforever

Artinya untuk Kohaku yg jadi juara KOIPEMULA dong yah...... Congratz Om Ari !!!!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hehehe sabar oom Dodo....... Forum dibuat kan memang untuk saling sharing, saling bantu membantu, bahu membahu utk hal2 yg berkaitan dgn dunia perkoian..... Banyak banget kok thread yg ditulis oleh teman2 koikichi selama ini yg tujuannya saling berbagi kok oom Dodo.... hehehehe
Dalam hal penilaian Yohei ini, tentunya untuk memaparkan pilihan saya butuh waktu utk menulis, agar bahasanya dpt dgn mudah dibaca dan tdk menimbulkan salah persepsi...
Sekali lagi sabar ya oom Dodo, kita pasti akan memaparkan dgn pilihan masing2 krn itu merupakan tanggung jawab kami sebagai org yg dipercaya melakukan penilaian, walaupun mungkin nanti paparan saya belum bisa memuaskan para Koiser dan kurang disana sini..... mohon maaf sebelumnya...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hehehe sabar oom Dodo....... Forum dibuat kan memang untuk saling sharing, saling bantu membantu, bahu membahu utk hal2 yg berkaitan dgn dunia perkoian..... Banyak banget kok thread yg ditulis oleh teman2 koikichi selama ini yg tujuannya saling berbagi kok oom Dodo.... hehehehe
> Dalam hal penilaian Yohei ini, tentunya untuk memaparkan pilihan saya butuh waktu utk menulis, agar bahasanya dpt dgn mudah dibaca dan tdk menimbulkan salah persepsi...
> Sekali lagi sabar ya oom Dodo, kita pasti akan memaparkan dgn pilihan masing2 krn itu merupakan tanggung jawab kami sebagai org yg dipercaya melakukan penilaian, walaupun mungkin nanti paparan saya belum bisa memuaskan para Koiser dan kurang disana sini..... mohon maaf sebelumnya...


Cakep deh kalau om Nitto udah komentar, cuma saya curiga nih jangan - jangan lagi pada nyocokin kunci jawaban makanya rada lama  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Cakep deh kalau om Nitto udah komentar, cuma saya curiga nih jangan - jangan lagi pada nyocokin kunci jawaban makanya rada lama


 Hehehe enggak kok oom Ajik, kita gak saling contek mencontek kok, murni mengikuti suara hati masing2...... sebelum di posting ke Forum, masing2 penilai sudah lebih dulu mengirim hasil penilaian ke panitia (dalam hal ini Davkoi)..... Setelah masing2 hasil penilaian diterima semua oleh Davkoi, maka diputuskan oleh Davkoi utk masing2 penilai melakukan posting hasil penilaian nya masing2 ke Forum.... Nah untuk action selanjutnya team penilai masih menunggu instruksi lebih lanjut dari Davkoi..... kita tunggu aja sama2....

----------


## Davkoi

Berjuta juta terima kasih Davkoi ucapkan untuk para judge  ::  

terima kasih telah meluangkan waktu emas nya untuk menjadi juri Yohei Keeping Contest 2010 .

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak eddy
master yang ngaku newbie terus





> Hehehe sabar oom Dodo....... Forum dibuat kan memang untuk saling sharing, saling bantu membantu, bahu membahu utk hal2 yg berkaitan dgn dunia perkoian..... Banyak banget kok thread yg ditulis oleh teman2 koikichi selama ini yg tujuannya saling berbagi kok oom Dodo.... hehehehe
> Dalam hal penilaian Yohei ini, tentunya untuk memaparkan pilihan saya butuh waktu utk menulis, agar bahasanya dpt dgn mudah dibaca dan tdk menimbulkan salah persepsi...
> Sekali lagi sabar ya oom Dodo, kita pasti akan memaparkan dgn pilihan masing2 krn itu merupakan tanggung jawab kami sebagai org yg dipercaya melakukan penilaian, walaupun mungkin nanti paparan saya belum bisa memuaskan para Koiser dan kurang disana sini..... mohon maaf sebelumnya...

----------


## Davkoi

*KOHAKU JUARA I - KOHAKU 40 - KOI PEMULA* 



*KOHAKU JUARA II - KOHAKU 62 - FAKOI* 

 

*KOHAKU JUARA III - KOHAKU 71 - TSA*

----------


## Davkoi

*SANKE JUARA I - SANKE 20 - BUDI BALI* 

 

*SANKE JUARA II - SANKE 53 - RONNY ANDRY* 

 

*SANKE JUARA III - SANKE 15 - KUMRONYU*

----------


## Budi Bali

Menang ya? wkwkwkkw
Thx u ya....

----------


## E. Nitto

*Selamat kepada para pemenang.....*
Mudah2an hasil penilaian ini dapat diterima oleh semua peserta........

----------


## spirulina

> *KOHAKU JUARA I - KOHAKU 40 - KOI PEMULA*


Wah top banget koinya om Ary, rahasianya pasti dipakan dan airnya. Pakan mahal supplement mahal, ganti pake air gunung ya om Ari?! Atau pengaruh pakai chiller.....
Yg pasti karena gen ikan tersebut memang bagus.

----------


## engky

> Wah top banget koinya om Ary, rahasianya pasti dipakan dan airnya. Pakan mahal supplement mahal, ganti pake air gunung ya om Ari?! Atau pengaruh pakai chiller.....
> Yg pasti karena gen ikan tersebut memang bagus.


semuanya bagus om heheheheee....ngiler forever...

----------


## koipemula

> Wah top banget koinya om Ary, rahasianya pasti dipakan dan airnya. Pakan mahal supplement mahal, ganti pake air gunung ya om Ari?! Atau pengaruh pakai chiller.....
> Yg pasti karena gen ikan tersebut memang bagus.


Airnya dari sumur om awal dan makananya biasa saja,lebih ke faktor gen ikan dan faktor luck aja.

----------


## isoedarto

Selamat untuk semua pemenang.

Sukses 
Iwan Soedarto

----------


## Koi-Koi

> Berjuta juta terima kasih Davkoi ucapkan untuk para judge  
> 
> terima kasih telah meluangkan waktu emas nya untuk menjadi juri Yohei Keeping Contest 2010 .


SELAMAT UNTUK PARA PEMENANG !!!!

MUANTAP....


Btw...., Om DAV ikan yang GO gimana prosedur selanjutnya (pengiriman/pengambilan), Tq

----------


## spirulina

> semuanya bagus om heheheheee....ngiler forever...


Hi hi hi ngiler terus bisa buat ngisi kolam dong om...





> Airnya dari sumur om awal dan makananya biasa saja,lebih ke faktor gen ikan dan faktor luck aja.


Air sumurnya masih ditambahkan terus ya om 24 jam n billionpro masih dipakai terus ya om.... Om Ari apik kalo pelihara koinya makanya hasilnya maksimum.

----------


## Davkoi

Mohon utk peserta Grow out bisa menghubungi daku untuk prochedure selanjut nya  :: 

bisa SMS ke 081 6424 6393 
ato YM : [email protected]
ato BB : 311D2050

Terima kasih  ::

----------

